# Best Wax For White ?



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi folks,

I was wondering what waxes you were all using on white cars ?
I know sealants tend to work better on white and I am currently using the Werkstat Acrylic kit with great results and also have Z2, Z AIO and Z8 but I just prefer the actual process of waxing as I find it very relaxing ! 
I was thinking of getting a nice wax to use through the summer months, I have a little Zymol Concourse and also some Raceglaze 55 and although I think they are both great waxes I just like trying out new stuff. :thumb:

Cheers
Dan


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

you could try dodo diamond white, i use to use this on my white cosworth, really good wax(hard wax) or dodo light fantastic(soft wax).


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

supernatural

i too find the process of waxing relaxing.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

As above +2


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

get all of the above in panel pots then just pick and choose.:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree, 1 wax may be impressive for someone but not for yourself.

Have a trial with a few 30ml pots :thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i used vics concourse on my white focus and megs #21 on a 10 plate zetec s fiesta


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Swissvax now do a top wax for white cars.....its not cheap but the results are outstanding.


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Belleair302 said:


> Swissvax now do a top wax for white cars.....its not cheap but the results are outstanding.


Mmmmm, very tempting. I do like boutique waxes. :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

My personal favorites atm are AB's Addiction and Valentines Concours


HTH


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

supernatural mate, or zymol glasur


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

ive started using Supernatural on the TT and its superb


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

ABYSS said:


> ive started using Supernatural on the TT and its superb


It really is, i love it like


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

yep supernatural rocks


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

AG SRP > 2 coats Colly 476s > QD Smart Detail

Cant get better results (looks and durability) in my eyes, have tried a number of more expensive products to.


----------

